# Is 102.4 a HIGH fever in an 11 mo old?



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, I am concernded about my 11 mo dd, she has had a consistant fever of 102.ish for over 24 hours and I am wondering if I should take her to the dr. I called the office only expecting to be told to make sure she has enough fluids yadda, yadda, but they said that 102.4 is a high fever for a baby and had me schedule an appt. for the morning. I feel pushed into taking her and am not sure it is necessary. I have read that kids can have a fever of 104 and still be ok. She has not ever been this sick and for some reason I feel helpless right now and am not able to wrap my mind around what I should do. Any thoughts would help. Can I wait it out, give tylenol, nurse, nurse, nurse, fluids, fluids, fluids, and hope all comes out ok? WWYD?


----------



## toddlermama16 (Jun 21, 2005)

I would do everything on your list. ((((hugs)))) I would probably take her to the ped in in the morning, if the fever still hasn't broken. Does she seem uncomfortable? I would honestly give Tylenol and maybe a luke-warm bath. Keep nursing as often as she likes, and keep an eye on the number of wet diapers.


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

well from what i understand about fevers, there is nothing dangerous for an 11mo about a 102.4 fever. typically our bodies do not allow fevers to reach dangerous levels. i cant tell you what to do, but if it were me i would just intermittently monitor the fever every few hours (more than that and id just wind myself into a tizzy) and continue with fluids, nursing, whatever she wants.

remember, fevers are a good and natural thing for our bodies to do. would you be comfortable avoiding trying to bring the fever down? her body is probably using that fever to try to kill something.

since the fever is consistent and 102.4 isnt actually that "high" (you know theres no real definition of what a high fever is exactly anyways) I wouldnt worry too much, just let her body do its thing. if it makes you feel better, bring it down, but i really think its ok to let a fever like that just do its thing.

keep in mind also that the danger of a febrile convulsion is passed, as those occur because of how rapid a fever rises, now how high it gets. and since her fever has already occured and is stable, you are in the clear on that one. :> hugs!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Not a high fever and I would not give tylenol.

-Angela


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

My son has had a fever of 104 F for the last 48 hours. He is quite sick but the high fever itself is not causing any "problems".


----------



## chpiper (Jul 2, 2007)

Personally, I look for more than a fever...

Number one for me is how they are feeling/acting...if she is playing, laughing, resting, and so on...I generally worry much less.

Also, is she nursing plenty? That's key to me, as dehydration in little ones scares me...

Are there other symptoms? Pulling at ears, congestion, coughing...

I would look at all of these things, then make a decision on going or not...but that's just me


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd give infant motrin and nurse, nurse, nurse. If the fever didn't come down after the motrin I'd consider taking her in.

I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I wouldn't give her tylenol. Just keep her cool and undressed/in just a dipe and let her nurse or drink as much as she wants or offer a sip now and then if she's not too interested (which is normal a lot). Babies and kids can tolerate higher fevers than adults can as well and it's not as dangerous for them.

It's probably a virus and I honestly don't see what a trip to the ped is really going to do. The biggest worry is dehydration but just watch the fluids and let it run it's course.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

I am feeling like she is fine, I should just trust my instincts. After talking to the nurse at the Peds. office I was totally thrown a curve ball and started to doubt after THEY said I "should" bring her in... I don't know, I am a smart mamma, and I just don't see it being necessary at this point. I am nursing her as often as she needs, offering her water and she is fine, has had very wet dipes and although uncomfortable, is in a decent mood. Thanks for reassuring me ladies. When it comes to my own kids, sometimes I just don't know what to do, (or I forget). I work at Pharmica and give advice all day, why is it I doubt when my own babe is ill?


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

theres a very interesting book you might enjoy called "How to Raise a Healthy Child in Spite of Your Doctor." by Dr. Mendelsohn (sp?) which discusses the everyday ills of children and how they usually arent as bad as the dr office makes it seem. Its an easy quick read with lots of information that (despite being published in the 80's) is still pertinent today.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

not a high fever. dd's temp got to 104.9 before i decided to give her tylenol for it last week. it was scary, and i ended up taking her in, but the dr didn't do anything for her, just looked her over for my piece of mind, suggested motrin instead of tylenol and recommended some vaccines







:


----------

